# Rock River Arms- Washington



## 59Ford (Mar 3, 2009)

Been trying to locate left hand Rock River LAR15. Haven't had much luck on gun broker, wondering if anyone here might know where I might find one in WA state, preferably western WA.

Thanks,
-Colin


----------

